# Pangas: Getting skinny...



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

So can anyone give me "the skinny" on Pangas ? Thinking about a small 16' tiller Panga for one person or two trips to run the flats with. Basic and simple. I've read and heard they'll float pretty skinny but looking for more input.

There are of course the Ankona Microskiffs and even something so simple as a Towee Calusa would probably work. Just NEED something fairly stable and more stable than a Gheenoe. Biggest issue is something that would take a bit of a chop on the way to the "skinny water" and I'm pretty sure a Panga would do that.

Just toying with the idea at present. Just rebuilt an 1872 SeaArk and it'll go skinny but not in anything under say 18" of water that I'm comfortable with. Worked too hard on that boat lol.

Thanks and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I've always like the Panga style boats and my friend has a 30'. I think the small Panga's would be perfect and safe for what you're looking for.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, pretty much just something small and nimble with the intended use to chase Specks & Reds. Need to keep searching for more info.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Panga marine just got a used 18 ft in on trade with a tiller outboard, I can't remember the brand, but they have up for sale at a good price.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey thanks Clam, probably not perfect timing but I'll check into it.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

dont know alot about panga but a fellow PFF member (wardicus79) just bought a custom gheenoe from Customgheenoe.com i was extremely suprised at how stable this skiff was and how shallow it drafts might be worth checking in to


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

18in for a 1870 SeaArk?


So I guess the question is...... Do you want to float in shallower water or be able to run in shallower water?

You already have the right boat.

After you answer that question we can go from there.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

They are great boats. I've been in serious seas on them; not that particular brand, but same kind of hull. They don't draw much water.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Love my Panga 22*

Yes, 22' long with a 6' beam sounds strange, but it works. Does not use much gas, 6MPG equivalent with my 1985 Evinrude 90, 2 people on board, 30 gallons of gas, 2 built in bait tanks and a six pack or so. It will take the rougher seas, but you will get wet. Top speed loaded as above is 35 knots.

I have a transom jack so I can raise the engine to the most effective height, anti cavitation plates just under the water which increases speed with no throttle change.

I just like the looks. I am too busy rebuilding diesels right now, but when I put her back in the water you are welcome to come for a ride. She is NOT for sale.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Old FLathead,

That's an old Aqua Force isn't it? Like a Fish Hawk or something similar called an Indian River boat, or an Old Timer.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

oldflathead said:


> Yes, 22' long with a 6' beam sounds strange, but it works. Does not use much gas, 6MPG equivalent with my 1985 Evinrude 90, 2 people on board, 30 gallons of gas, 2 built in bait tanks and a six pack or so. It will take the rougher seas, but you will get wet. Top speed loaded as above is 35 knots.
> 
> I have a transom jack so I can raise the engine to the most effective height, anti cavitation plates just under the water which increases speed with no throttle change.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful boat. How did you come across her?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Yes, 1999 Aqua Force Fish Hawk*



BuckWild said:


> Old FLathead,
> 
> That's an old Aqua Force isn't it? Like a Fish Hawk or something similar called an Indian River boat, or an Old Timer.


During our ten years of cruising in our Cal 46 MS, we saw many Pangas in Mexico, Central and South America. We have seen them 50 miles offshore in the Pacific with lobster traps stacked so high the guy on the tiller of the 50 Yammy could not see where he was going so he had another guy up forward telling him. 

In 1994 we were sailing from Venezuela to Trinidad and another retired California Firefighter called me on the HAM radio saying he was half way between Puerto Rico and Trinidad towing a Panga with an old Trini fisherman who had ran out of gas. We met in the middle and I towed him into Trinidad, providing food and water. He would not leave his Panga, saying the $#@@&* Venezuelans would steal it. Turns out his son was the Trinidad Coast Guard boss where we were going. He was so happy we had saved his dad. We said, "That's what Firemen do."

Anyway, I have wanted a Panga and since swallowing the hook in Bayou Chico, kept my eye out. A few years back I found this one on the PFF. It had two big holes in the hull, but no problem, I been fixin' fiberglass since 1963. I did a patch with bi-axial and Nida core, then added bulkheads, sealed and foamed it like a Whaler. Anyone interested, let me know I saved pictures. My wife built the wooden console from teak and mahogany we salvaged from "Ivan" boats. The cedar came from Cuz Les's (AKA Welder), farm in Texas.

We love our boats!

Tom & Bobbie Vandiver


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> During our ten years of cruising in our Cal 46 MS, we saw many Pangas in Mexico, Central and South America. We have seen them 50 miles offshore in the Pacific with lobster traps stacked so high the guy on the tiller of the 50 Yammy could not see where he was going so he had another guy up forward telling him.
> 
> In 1994 we were sailing from Venezuela to Trinidad and another retired California Firefighter called me on the HAM radio saying he was half way between Puerto Rico and Trinidad towing a Panga with an old Trini fisherman who had ran out of gas. We met in the middle and I towed him into Trinidad, providing food and water. He would not leave his Panga, saying the $#@@&* Venezuelans would steal it. Turns out his son was the Trinidad Coast Guard boss where we were going. He was so happy we had saved his dad. We said, "That's what Firemen do."
> 
> ...


That's an awesome story!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Check out microskiff.com also, lot of great info over there for smaller flats boats. I hate to recommend other forums, but we just don't have a lot of skinny water around here like they do down south.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

While mine isn't a traditional panga, it's pretty close. Great boat, the first week I had her I fished 40 miles out one day and then in water less than 10" the next. She gets 3.5 tp 4 mpg and runs over 50 mph. Closest you'll get to the perfect boat.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

FishnGator said:


> While mine isn't a traditional panga, it's pretty close. Great boat, the first week I had her I fished 40 miles out one day and then in water less than 10" the next. She gets 3.5 tp 4 mpg and runs over 50 mph. Closest you'll get to the perfect boat.


Good Lord...Take me to the promised land.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I had never heard of a Panga and I saw a small one today. I can't remember where I was but it was being towed. Looked to be about 14'-16' with a 35hp or so.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> 18in for a 1870 SeaArk?
> 
> 
> So I guess the question is...... Do you want to float in shallower water or be able to run in shallower water?
> ...


You still haven't answered my question.

My 1860 SeaArk floats in 12in. and it's on the heavy side, because I've loaded it down so much.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bringing back up. *Thoughts on the 21 PANGA*

Wife shocked me big time when she asked what I thought about the Sea Fox DC. (she must still be hung over from the steaks the other night). Having not walked over a 21 Panga, I know they're narrow, but wonder if anyone here has one set up with the bow rider style cushions and bolsters. 

Seems you get a lot of boat for the $.


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Stoker1 said:


> Bringing back up. *Thoughts on the 21 PANGA*
> 
> Wife shocked me big time when she asked what I thought about the Sea Fox DC. (she must still be hung over from the steaks the other night). Having not walked over a 21 Panga, I know they're narrow, but wonder if anyone here has one set up with the bow rider style cushions and bolsters.
> 
> Seems you get a lot of boat for the $.


I would say you get a lot of versatility for the $. You get a lot less boat "width" and a lot less in creature comforts. However the lack of creature comforts will be determined in how much your willing to pay for a Panga as most things can be added.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sirhc said:


> I would say you get a lot of versatility for the $. ......most things can be added.


EXACTLY-!
There's a guy in Foley building them and he said he can do anything we want to it (raised deck, platform, coffin box etc). I'd like to convince the wifey to take a look at one together but afraid the width might be a killer for us.

Might have to grill her another steak.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We have a forum member who is an expert on them Leo Folse. I am sure he will chime in


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Dverdown also has one. As does Old Flat Head Tom


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

I have an imemesa 26 . Best boat I have ever owned.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Mimsa 25 for sale*

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/5480631220.html

Myself and a friend are importing both Mimsa and imemsa shell hulls. 
I have this 25 ft Mimsa high side on my property in gulf breeze now. 
$8470 .00 for brand new 25 ft hull. That is $5430 less than buying from a Broker or Diy dealer. 
In addition my boat ( Mimsa only ) has NO WOOD . We are sending coosa transome To Mexico and they are putting our transom in their boat. To my knowledge we are the only ones doing that. 
I have a one stop out fitter who can finish out the boat custom to your specs at a good price. Or any part of the process you would like to do You may. For example no floor is in this boat , you could run all your own wire and plumbing while it's easy.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*My imemsa 26*

The Pearl


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

http://youtu.be/EJEOtI6cvhc

The building of my panga. 
I have since made better dive ladders. As seen a little in the photo . 
I have repowered with a smaller 115 four stroke. 
And bumped up the sound system from 1200w 4 channel and 300w sub to a 2000w 4 channel and a 1000w sub.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

The skinny -if you check my wife's post "Aqua Huntress" or my YouTube we have a couple dozen videos with the boat. Anything from knee deep scallop trips to 90# wahoo edge trips. There are not many 26 ft boats that can take you scalloping at blacks island in knee deep water or take you to the YG . 
Specs
Power 115 Yamaha 4S
I get 4.41 mpg @32 mph. 
Cruise at 28 mph 
My friend with the lt blue imemsa 26 in the video gets 5.3 mpg at 39 mph. 
I attribute some economic loss to weight. But most to wind resistance. 
I'm just tap dancing because the shamrock in the video got 1.25 mpg at 26mph.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want a quick education on what it means to be a skilled American, go visit OldFlatHead (Tom) for an afternoon. These folks can repair, build, or fabricate anything. They ought to charge admission.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

You tube is under "Leo folse"


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

I use Stienhatchee boat works. It's worth the drive $$$$


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

We have brought in about a dozen boats. The one on my lot is the first one that didn't sell right out of the box.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

We will be attempting to bring in some smaller boats inside the next shipment . I will let you know if that happens. It is Mexico.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

The Auxiliary tank was needed when I had the premix Mexican 2 stroke 150. I only had 90range. Now I have 120 plus in permanent tank and an additional 75 miles in auxiliary when I what it.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Stoker1 said:


> EXACTLY-!
> There's a guy in Foley building them and he said he can do anything we want to it (raised deck, platform, coffin box etc). I'd like to convince the wifey to take a look at one together but afraid the width might be a killer for us.
> 
> Might have to grill her another steak.


I am designing one now with a wheel house forward. Will look like a ranger tug but go faster and be about $90k less


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

That should solve space problems


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

After I completely finish the restoration of my boat, I plan on getting plans for a stitch and glue panga. I've just got my boat running, but need to reglass it(next year's job, since it is currently fishable). For those not familar w/ stitch and glue, its basically stitching marine ply together w/ zip ties or cables, epoxy on the seams, then fiberglass over it so it is a wood core boat. Supposed to be pretty light and durable given you take care of it. I can probably buy one for about the same or less, I'm aware, and according to the spec sheet, hull is 50+ hrs and then total build up to 120 hrs depending on finish/options, so will take about 6-8 months build time given 4 hrs/weekly. I plan on powering it on the low end for fuel efficiency, since I'll be paying for the gas largely by myself and don't want to rely on a group of 4 people to be able to afford a trip out to blue water, and then just barebones rigging: livewell, step through tower with controls up top, outriggers, and a single downrigger. 

Will be doing a stitch and glue canoe before that for hunting on the river...that should just be a weekend job though.

http://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=PG25#.VuXpVPkrKCg


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

pM sent


----------



## Pescadora 25 (Apr 21, 2021)

Ozeanjager said:


> I have an imemesa 26 . Best boat I have ever owned.


Hey, I own an Imemsa 25-BA. I bought it as a bare hull as well and completely custom built it out. I would love to pick your brain about the 26' vs 25' and I'm about to do a few more mods, curious to pick your brain. I'm across the country in San Diego.

(858) 775 4129


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

5 year old posts


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

sealark said:


> 5 year old posts


I don't remember problems with the date confusion before the restructure of the forum. On my computer the new threads pop up first and then a string of older posts. Maybe someone can answer Pescadora's questions anyway.


----------

